# Canon 70d vs. Canon 7d



## Luke345678 (Sep 8, 2013)

Recently I've been upgrading a lot of my gear. I recently picked up a Sigma 50-500mm lens and now I think I want to upgrade my body. I'm currently shooting with a T3i and don't get me wrong, I love the camera. It's really great but I want to bump it down to my second camera. I've been looking at two cameras in particular.

I am personally leaning towards the 70d but the 7d seems like it has its benefits as well. I was wondering if anyone could throw in their opinion. Maybe some pros/cons of each one if possible? 

I do tons of different types of photography, landscape, nature, portrait, sports, macro, ect. 

Also, I'm looking to just purchase the bodies. 

Thanks,

-Luke


----------



## JohnTrav (Sep 8, 2013)

One thing to keep in mind is the sensor in the t3i you have is the same sensor that is in the 7D. 7D's will probly drop price a little bit used with the release of the 70D. What you really are upgrading going with the 7D is the AF system that IMO is awesome on the 7D. As far as IQ though the t3i and 7D are pretty similar. Reviews claim the 7D is slightly better with low light ISO performance. 

With the 70D you are getting canons best crop sensor out right now and better ISO performance. Also a great AF system according to reviews. 

My opinion would be to pick up the 70D.


----------



## JTPhotography (Sep 8, 2013)

70D for sure, John is on the money. I have a 7d and while it is a good performing camera, the sensor is lacking in many areas.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 8, 2013)

JohnTrav said:


> One thing to keep in mind is the sensor in the t3i you have is the same sensor that is in the 7D. 7D's will probly drop price a little bit used with the release of the 70D. What you really are upgrading going with the 7D is the AF system that IMO is awesome on the 7D. As far as IQ though the t3i and 7D are pretty similar. Reviews claim the 7D is slightly better with low light ISO performance.
> 
> With the 70D you are getting canons best crop sensor out right now and better ISO performance. Also a great AF system according to reviews.
> 
> My opinion would be to pick up the 70D.



Pretty much said it all, what's the point buying a camera with same sensor and same picture IQ ?

Get the 70D


----------



## kay1547 (Sep 10, 2013)

my last camera was the t4i (still have it) so im familiar with it, but no experience on 7d, only what i've read. Is the main difference from 7d to t4i is huge buffer size for sport photography? i see it shoots almost twice as fast has almost 4x the buffer size with a much better focusing system (looks like this was made for sports photography)
what about video? does it have auto focus?

the 70d adds to what the t4i lacked with a much bigger raw buffer and faster shooting for sports, combined with all the latest new technology, why would you even consider the 7d now? sure the 7d has a little more buffer room and 1FPS faster but do you need that?
does the 7d have video auto focus almost as fast as a camcorder? well the 70d comes darn close.
I guess you can watch some youtube comparison but i can't see many people if any will tell you 7d over the 70d now.


----------

